# Union or Fed government?



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Go Federal- any local that can't keep apprentices working surely can't keep journeymen working either.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Just to clarify, you would be a US government employee? Your check will come from the US government, not a contractor to the US government?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No one can answer this for you.

As for me, I would HATE to be a painter. I don't care if it's for the government, if the pay is better, if there is more work, etc. It makes no difference, I don't want to wake up every morning and go paint for a living.

What do YOU want to do with your life? 

Don't let a few dollars per hour or the available amount of work today effect this decision that will effect the rest of your life.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Just to clarify, you would be a US government employee? Your check will come from the US government, not a contractor to the US government?


Yes I would be an employee of the department of the navy, under the department of defense.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Jrzy said:


> No one can answer this for you.
> 
> As for me, I would HATE to be a painter. I don't care if it's for the government, if the pay is better, if there is more work, etc. It makes no difference, I don't want to wake up every morning and go paint for a living.
> 
> ...


Painting wasn't my first choice either but I see it as a foot in the door. They have program where if accepted in to it you bounce around from trade to trade as needed. From pipe fitting, ship fitting, machining, electrical, painting, etc. this would be my ideal position but do also think that painting was not be so bad. Get to see some really cool stuff and travel to really cool places.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I would go for the better pay and benefits. The JW card is always a nice thing to have but that local doesn't sound all that strong.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> No one can answer this for you.
> 
> As for me, I would HATE to be a painter. I don't care if it's for the government, if the pay is better, if there is more work, etc. It makes no difference, I don't want to wake up every morning and go paint for a living.
> 
> ...


Words taken from my mouth. Did I mention I hate painting! :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Words taken from my mouth. Did I mention I hate painting! :no:




If you are just starting out money and benefits can sway the thought of what the work entails. I doubt the guy with the bucket and broom behind an animal circus parade planned on being a professional poop scooper for a living. He must have needed the income.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess it all depends on whether the op wants to take a six hour nap or an 8 hour nap every day. That's the difference between the two choices.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Go fed.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Go fed.


I would agree, and if you don't like painting very much just keep an eye out for job postings. Once you get in there and have a good attitude, you will have doors opened for you.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I guess it all depends on whether the op wants to take a six hour nap or an 8 hour nap every day. That's the difference between the two choices.


Hey, between travel time and coffee breaks, I'm lucky to squeeze in 3 hour naps. 

It's not as easy as you think.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I would agree, and if you don't like painting very much just keep an eye out for job postings. Once you get in there and have a good attitude, you will have doors opened for you.


I sent him a PM. I'm a 33+ year fed and will retire in 3. 
We need journeymen badly. It took us a year to hire just a couple. 

Just the other week I realized all the "old" guys are gone.
I'm now the old guy.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Im hopeful that all goes as planned and I get the full offer. Just have to pass the physical and get the proper security clearance. The position that I have been offer is in the paint and finishing dept at a naval yard that refuels, remodels and modernizes the LA class nuclear subs.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ah a bubble head holder painter. 

Sign up for this newsletter. 
Fedsmith.com


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> *Ah a bubble head holder painter.
> *
> Sign up for this newsletter.
> Fedsmith.com


Not sure if this a good thing or not?:thumbup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

icdubois said:


> Not sure if this a good thing or not?:thumbup:


Bubble head is a derogatory term for a submarine sailor. 

Besides, who wants to live in a sewer pipe that's painted pretty on the outside?

-sorry Zog-


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

*Game changer*

I don't wanna work here anymore. I wonder if I could get a medical retirement. 

http://www.fedsmith.com/2016/05/16/...ake-away-federal-employees-free-yoga-classes/


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Mech Diver said:


> If you are just starting out money and benefits can sway the thought of what the work entails. I doubt the guy with the bucket and broom behind an animal circus parade planned on being a professional poop scooper for a living. He must have needed the income.


5 days of painting and I would blow my F'ing brains out.

If he becomes a painter maybe he should join AA NOW.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bad Electrician said:


> 5 days of painting and I would blow my F'ing brains out.
> 
> If he becomes a painter maybe he should join AA NOW.



Not that I would want to do it either but if you need the money and are new to a trade.....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not that I would want to do it either but if you need the money and are new to a trade.....


As quickly as he can blink his eyes, this will be him in the shipyard. 


A ship engine failed and no one could fix it. 
Then they brought in a chap with 40 yrs. on the job.
He inspected the engine very carefully, top to bottom. 
After looking things over, the guy reached into his bag and pulled out a small hammer. 
He gently tapped something. Instantly, the engine lurched into life. 
The engine was fixed! 
7 Days later the owners got his bill for 10k. 
'What?!' the owners said 
'You hardly did anything.
Send us an itemized bill.
” the reply simply said Tapping with a hammer. $2 
Knowing where to tap? 
$9,998 
Don't Ever Underestimate Experience.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Shipyards and especially submarine repairs are a world upon itself. 
Everything is pre planned and by the book. No cheats or cost cutting. 
It's amazing how the navy can do things beyond just facility repairs. 
I've been doing this along time and it still amazes me how this heat is built for the long haul and how well it's maintained.

Boring at times? Yup 
But it's for a good reason.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Bubble head is a derogatory term for a submarine sailor. Besides, who wants to live in a sewer pipe that's painted pretty on the outside? -sorry Zog-


Hell, that's a common greeting amongst bubbleheads. If I see someone wearing a command ballcap or something else that very definitely indicates they were a submariner, I'll go 'Hey bubblehead!' As to the sewer pipe thing, subs were a beautifully crafted mother effing pain in the ass. Miss riding them even now, and got to do some incredibly neat things, but they are very manpower intensive, and it's a friggin' grind.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Shipyards and especially submarine repairs are a world upon itself. Everything is pre planned and by the book. No cheats or cost cutting. It's amazing how the navy can do things beyond just facility repairs. I've been doing this along time and it still amazes me how this heat is built for the long haul and how well it's maintained. Boring at times? Yup But it's for a good reason.


It is for good reason indeed. Once the boat is done with overhaul, all of the people that did ANY work on the boat are entered into a lottery pool, and at least one person from each shop is going to be picked to go out on the boat for the test dive. Painters, welders, electricians, etc. helps keep people a little more invested in their work.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

My son took a job with a defense contractor that required a secret clearance, and it took a year after he was offered the job before he could start working....the clearance check took that long. It was a DOE clearance and not a DOD clearance. Not sure if the DOD takes less time or not. (it was a contractor to the Navy)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When my son applied to work at Honolulu Shipyards, there was in the application process requirements to sign papers when given a job that all shipyard workers become automatically required to be drafted into the military upon the United States going into war with foreign countries.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Bad Electrician said:


> 5 days of painting and I would blow my F'ing brains out.
> 
> If he becomes a painter maybe he should join AA NOW.


:laughing: I only met one painter that did not drink. I wonder why they are so prone to alcohol abuse?
I go to the local bar a couple times a week to play pool and have a few beers. There is always a handful of guys wearing all white with paint stains on their hands.
I even met some on job sites and even had one guy tell me he could not trim out if he did not have a beer or two first. He said his hands shook to much if he did not drink.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

millelec said:


> Hell, that's a common greeting amongst bubbleheads. If I see someone wearing a command ballcap or something else that very definitely indicates they were a submariner, I'll go 'Hey bubblehead!' As to the sewer pipe thing, subs were a beautifully crafted mother effing pain in the ass. Miss riding them even now, and got to do some incredibly neat things, but they are very manpower intensive, and it's a friggin' grind.


I'll stick to being a Skimmer. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> :laughing: I only met one painter that did not drink. I wonder why they are so prone to alcohol abuse?
> I go to the local bar a couple times a week to play pool and have a few beers. There is always a handful of guys wearing all white with paint stains on their hands.
> I even met some on job sites and even had one guy tell me he could not trim out if he did not have a beer or two first. He said his hands shook to much if he did not drink.


I find painting very relaxing and semi mindless to do but I can't imagine doing it for my living. Drinking would help get the time to pass...


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> :laughing: I only met one painter that did not drink. I wonder why they are so prone to alcohol abuse?
> I go to the local bar a couple times a week to play pool and have a few beers. There is always a handful of guys wearing all white with paint stains on their hands.
> I even met some on job sites and even had one guy tell me he could not trim out if he did not have a beer or two first. He said his hands shook to much if he did not drink.


I do not know, but I was told by a union painter that by their union rules they had to have a changing room and were not allowed to wear painter paints off the job. He said it was do to a bad reputation of being drunks.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Bad Electrician said:


> I do not know, but I was told by a union painter that by their union rules they had to have a changing room and were not allowed to wear painter paints off the job. He said it was do to a bad reputation of being drunks.


Brian, I can assure you, the painters in the local beer hole are not union guys.
I mentioned union only once in that place. Everyone thought I was talking about Yankees and they do not take very well to Yankee's.
Had a kid want to fight me once and I don't even know him. He thought I was a Yankee.
What got him pissed of was when I told him I was more southern than him.
That I was from Miami. :laughing:


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

A little up date for you that care. My wife was offered a promotion at work, she is going to accept it but doesn't know any of the details yet. They are making the position for her. So instead of moving to Maine and working for the fed and prob having a good job till I die/retire I'm stuck in this hell hole of a town. Contact the local again and again no work right now, he even said that they have had to lay off first years. So I'm not to optimistic about start with them soon. I would love to go back to the electrical field as I have taken a job as a warehouse delivery driver. And it's god awful boring. The apprentice director said that its a good thing I'm employed and that just an other sign to me that work is not in the pipeline and happening soon. I was really looking forward to getting out of this trash hole of a city but it's gonna be longer than I wanted.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

icdubois said:


> A little up date for you that care. My wife was offered a promotion at work, she is going to accept it but doesn't know any of the details yet. They are making the position for her. So instead of moving to Maine and working for the fed and prob having a good job till I die/retire I'm stuck in this hell hole of a town. Contact the local again and again no work right now, he even said that they have had to lay off first years. So I'm not to optimistic about start with them soon. I would love to go back to the electrical field as I have taken a job as a warehouse delivery driver. And it's god awful boring. The apprentice director said that its a good thing I'm employed and that just an other sign to me that work is not in the pipeline and happening soon. I was really looking forward to getting out of this trash hole of a city but it's gonna be longer than I wanted.


Hang in there brother and keep applying yourself, keep the faith and see what comes down the road.


----------

